# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 298 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق ميديافاير

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة 298 من ناروتو شيبودن Naruto Shippuden مترجمة للعربية من العاشق ميديافاير



InFo



أهلاً ومرحباً بكُل الشيّبودنيّن عُشاق هذا المُسلسل المليء بالحماس و القتال وحروب النينجا.

(ناروتو شيبودن)، أحد أكثر المُسلسلات شهرة على الصعيد المحلي و العالمي
و يُعد من أفضل المُسلسلات الإسطورية ويحتل مراتب مُتقدمة جداً وهو امتداد للجزء الأول من ناروتو بعد أن أصبحَ شاباً.

بحمدٍ من الله تعالى وكرمه، تم الانتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة (298).

هُنالك ما هو أهم من الحلقة و من أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ألا وهو طاعة الله تعالى، لذا أتمنى منكم أن لا تُقدموا الحلقة، أو أي شيء أخر
عن طاعة الله تعالى في أداء الفروض، و أن لا تُلهيكم الحلقة عن الصلوات المفروضة.
كذلك، لا تنسوا الدُعاء لإخوانكم المُستضعفين في سوريا، فلسطين، بورما، بقية الدول المُستضعفة التي هي بأمس الحاجة لدُعاؤكم،
فدعوةٌ من القلب قد تكون كفيلة في رفع البلاء عنهم.

فريق العمل

 ترجمة وإعداد: Al3asq.
إنتاج (8 بت & 10 بت) ورفع: Al3asq.
إعادة ضبطالتوقيت: Al3asq.
مُحاكاة شعار شارة البداية: MiZo KaZuYa.
ترجمة أغنية البداية والنهاية: Nsnoos. (ترجمة أغنية النهاية جديد)
كاريوكي أغنية البداية والنهاية: Nsnoos. (كاريوكي أغنية النهاية جديد)

Screen







DownLoad





HD = Mp4 = 359 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/wdrfccf15pwn



SD = Mp4 = 100 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/tsq4apzddsdh



MQ = Mp4 = 50 MB

MedaFire

http://medafire.co/hsfulubg8m2q

اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

